# Rundenbasiertes Strategiespiel



## Illuminatos (12. August 2013)

Moin,

entschuldigt den nichtssagenden Thematitel, aber mir fiel kein besseres Schlagwort ein.

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Spiel. Ich habe schon länger nach etwas vergleichbarem gesucht und denke wenn jemand so ein Spiel kennt, dann hier.
Vllt kennt ihr PC-Gamer ja Vandal Hearts (PS1) und/oder Final Fantasy Tactics(Gameboy). Es sind rundenbasierte Strategiespiele mit Rollenspielcharakter. Genau soetwas suche ich. Ich habe mir XCOM gekauft, aber war nach 20h Spielzeit dann doch schon durch und etwas enttäuscht, da einfach wenig Rollenspielanteile vorhanden waren.

Kennt da jemand ein schönes Spiel?  Es muss ja nicht super neu sein, aber will auch keine 2003 Schinken spielen^^

Gruß
Dustin


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (12. August 2013)

Vielleicht Shadowrun Returns, das hat deinen gefragten Rollenspielaspekt im Strategiegenre. Nur vielleicht nicht so gut für Neueinsteiger geeignet.

Edit: Sonst ein Titel nur mit Rundenstrategie, da führt kein Weg an der Civilization-Reihe vorbei


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (12. August 2013)

Einen Blick wert wäre vielleicht noch Divinity: Dragon Commander, ein Mix aus Echtzeit- und Rundenstrategie sowie Rollenspiel.
Hier der Test: Divinity: Dragon Commander im Test: Endlich mal was Neues - Update mit Wertung


----------



## LordCrash (12. August 2013)

Es gibt nur noch wenige rundenbasierte RPGs. Zur Zeit eigentlich nur Shadowrun Returns, aber das hat man auch nach ca. 6 Stunden durch....

Im Winter kommt Divinity: Original Sins raus, das könnte dich interessieren. Divinity: Original Sin by Larian Studios LLC — Kickstarter


----------



## Herbboy (12. August 2013)

Also, relativ neu wäre noch Neverwinternights 2, das kann man bei den Kämpfen auch Rundenbasiert spielen, oder vlt sogar noch besser Dragon Age (Teil 1) Dragon Age: Origins (Uncut): Pc: Amazon.de: Games   das hat vor allem viel Spielzeit, nicht zuletzt, da Du je nach Wahl Deiner Spieler-Rasse nen völlig unterschiedlichen Spielbeginn erlebst und auch im Spiel später einiges je nach Wahl der Rasse anders abläuft, weil Du quasi "erkannt" wirst.

Das sind aber halt Rollenspiele, bei deren Kämpfen man auch "strategisch" vorgeht - so richtig Strategie, also dass Du auf einer Art Map dann "Einheiten" bewegst und Feinde vlt auch erst aufspüren musst, ist das aber nicht.


----------



## Mothman (12. August 2013)

The Last Remnant evtl noch....ist Final Fantasy sehr ähnlich.


----------



## LordCrash (12. August 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, relativ neu wäre noch Neverwinternights 2, das kann man bei den Kämpfen auch Rundenbasiert spielen, oder vlt sogar noch besser Dragon Age (Teil 1) Dragon Age: Origins (Uncut): Pc: Amazon.de: Games   das hat vor allem viel Spielzeit, nicht zuletzt, da Du je nach Wahl Deiner Spieler-Rasse nen völlig unterschiedlichen Spielbeginn erlebst und auch im Spiel später einiges je nach Wahl der Rasse anders abläuft, weil Du quasi "erkannt" wirst.
> 
> Das sind aber halt Rollenspiele, bei deren Kämpfen man auch "strategisch" vorgeht - so richtig Strategie, also dass Du auf einer Art Map dann "Einheiten" bewegst und Feinde vlt auch erst aufspüren musst, ist das aber nicht.


 LOL, in meiner Welt sind NWN 2 und DA Orgins KEINE rundenbasierte Spiele..... 

Und relativ neu ist auch sehr relativ....NWN 2 ist mittlerweile 9 Jahre alt und damit exakt ein Jahr älter als das, was der Fragensteller als "2003 Schinken" bezeichnet hat..... 

Das ist RTwP. Das kann man zwar mit vielen Pausen spielen, aber es ist trotzdem ein völlig anderes Spielgefühl. Darüber gibt es ganze philosophische Abhandlungen im old-school RPG Lager....


----------



## LordCrash (12. August 2013)

Gerade neu rausgekommen ist noch Skulls of the Shogun. Das ist zwar ein Indie-Titel mit eigenwilligem Setting und Grafik, aber anschauen kannst du es dir ja mal. 


Ach ja, und neben Divinity: Original Sin kommt im Winter natürlich auch noch Wasteland 2 auf den Markt.


----------



## Herbboy (12. August 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> LOL, in meiner Welt sind NWN 2 und DA Orgins KEINE rundenbasierte Spiele.....


 Klar, *im Kampf* sind die rundenbasiert. Das hab ich ja auch geschrieben. Und ich denke mal, dass es ihm auch eher um den Kampf geht. 

Die Kämpfe sind jetzt nicht rundenbasiert im Sinne "Spieler 1 macht seine Aktionen und gibt ein Zeichen, wenn er fertig ist", aber man kann jederzeit pausieren, und die Kämpfe werden rundenbasiert berechnet und "ausgewürfelt" - und wenn Du pausierst und Deinem Charakter mehrere Befehle gibst, dann führt er sie nacheinander aus - eben pro Runde eine Aktion. Du siehst nur beim Spielt nicht ganz eindeutig ne Art "Rundenzähler" oder so was, die Animationen geben den Anschein eines Echtzeitkampfes.

Und wer rechnen kann, ist klar im Vorteil: erstens ist NWN2 ist keine 9 Jahre als, sondern "nur" und noch nicht mal ganz 7 Jahre (Release Ende 2006), und zweitens: selbst wenn es doch 9 Jahre WÄRE, wäre es noch nicht zu alt, da Illuminatus was von "nicht älter als 2003" schrieb, und bei 9 Jahren wäre es ja von 2004, also noch "neu genug"


----------



## LordCrash (12. August 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Klar, *im Kampf* sind die rundenbasiert. Das hab ich ja auch geschrieben. Und ich denke mal, dass es ihm auch eher um den Kampf geht.
> 
> Die Kämpfe sind jetzt nicht rundenbasiert im Sinne "Spieler 1 macht seine Aktionen und gibt ein Zeichen, wenn er fertig ist", aber man kann jederzeit pausieren, und die Kämpfe werden rundenbasiert berechnet und "ausgewürfelt" - und wenn Du pausierst und Deinem Charakter mehrere Befehle gibst, dann führt er sie nacheinander aus - eben pro Runde eine Aktion. Du siehst nur beim Spielt nicht ganz eindeutig ne Art "Rundenzähler" oder so was, die Animationen geben den Anschein eines Echtzeitkampfes.


RTwP ist RTwP. Natürlich liegt da ein rundenbasiertes Würfelsystem im Hintergrund, aber trotzdem ist es ein völlig anderes Spielgefühl als ein "richtiges" rundenbasiertes Spiel. RTwP liegt zwischen dem echten rundenbasierten Gameplay und dem echten Echtzeit-Gameplay. Wenn mich hier jemand nach RUNDENBASIERTEN Spielen fragt, dann empfehle ich ihm kein RTwP. Das ist einfach nicht die richtige Antwort auf die Frage....



> Und wer rechnen kann, ist klar im Vorteil: erstens ist NWN2 ist keine 9 Jahre als, sondern "nur" und noch nicht mal ganz 7 Jahre (Release Ende 2006), und zweitens: selbst wenn es doch 9 Jahre WÄRE, wäre es noch nicht zu alt, da Illuminatus was von "nicht älter als 2003" schrieb, und bei 9 Jahren wäre es ja von 2004, also noch "neu genug"


Hm, irgendwie hatte ich 2004 im Kopf, aber 2006 ist auch nicht viel besser.....


----------



## Mothman (12. August 2013)

Also bei DA Origins kann man sich wirklich streiten. Ist halt ein "Hybrid".  
Aber ich würde das auch eher als "pausierbare Echtzeit" bezeichnen. Bei einem Diablo fallen im Hintergrund auch die Würfel - sprich: Die Treffer werden anhand von Statuswerten und nicht physikalisch berechnet. Trotzdem würde man zu einem Diablo ja nicht "rundenbasiert" sagen. 
Aber natürlich hast du, Herb, auch in gewisser Weise recht. Denn "intern" läuft es alles schön geregelt, nach einander ab. 
Ich persönlich tendiere aber  - wie gesagt - dazu, das nicht als rundenbasiert zu bezeichnen.


----------



## LordCrash (12. August 2013)

Baldurs Gate, Icewind Dale, NWN und DA Origins haben alle dasselbe Kampfsystem. RTwP. Das ist Kanon.


----------



## Herbboy (12. August 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Also bei DA Origins kann man sich wirklich streiten. Ist halt ein "Hybrid".
> Aber ich würde das auch eher als "pausierbare Echtzeit" bezeichnen. Bei einem Diablo fallen im Hintergrund auch die Würfel - sprich: Die Treffer werden anhand von Statuswerten und nicht physikalisch berechnet. Trotzdem würde man zu einem Diablo ja nicht "rundenbasiert" sagen.
> Aber natürlich hast du, Herb, auch in gewisser Weise recht. Denn "intern" läuft es alles schön geregelt, nach einander ab.
> Ich persönlich tendiere aber - wie gesagt - dazu, das nicht als rundenbasiert zu bezeichnen.


Ich auch nicht, aber wenn man nix anderes findet, könnte man das halt trotzdem noch als Alternative nennen. Ich hab ja auch ganz klar gesagt, dass es Rollenspiele sind, die trotzdem was völlig anderes als ein rundenbasiertes STRATEGIE-Spiel sind.

Diablo aber ist da aber IMHO deutlich klarer nicht rundenbasiert, da es da sehr darauf ankommt, dass Du den Charakter selber in Echtzeit steuerst und auch zielst usw. - bei so was wie DA Origins aber kannst Du bei nem Kampf Anhalten, Befehle auch in Kette erteilen, die Pause beenden und dann erst mal zusehen, was sich dadurch ergibt - das ist an sich Xcom sogar ähnlicher als Diablo, denn du musst bei DA Origins keine eigene Geschicklichkeit und/oder gute Reaktion haben, um es zu spielen  aber wie gesagt: es ist natürlich nicht so wie bei xcom, wo man wirklich klar definierte einzelne "Züge" durchführen MUSS und die Runden klar abgetrennt sind in "Erst Spieler, dann KI"

und zB BaldursGate, IcewindDale usw. hätte ich auch genannt, wenn die nicht dann doch deutlich zu alt wären


----------



## LordCrash (12. August 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht, aber wenn man nix anderes findet, könnte man das halt trotzdem noch als Alternative nennen. Ich hab ja auch ganz klar gesagt, dass es Rollenspiele sind, die trotzdem was völlig anderes als ein rundenbasiertes STRATEGIE-Spiel sind.
> 
> Diablo aber ist da aber IMHO deutlich klarer nicht rundenbasiert, da es da sehr darauf ankommt, dass Du den Charakter selber in Echtzeit steuerst und auch zielst usw. - bei so was wie DA Origins aber kannst Du bei nem Kampf Anhalten, Befehle auch in Kette erteilen, die Pause beenden und dann erst mal zusehen, was sich dadurch ergibt - das ist an sich Xcom sogar ähnlicher als Diablo, denn du musst bei DA Origins keine eigene Geschicklichkeit und/oder gute Reaktion haben, um es zu spielen  aber wie gesagt: es ist natürlich nicht so wie bei xcom, wo man wirklich klar definierte einzelne "Züge" durchführen MUSS und die Runden klar abgetrennt sind in "Erst Spieler, dann KI"
> 
> und zB BaldursGate, IcewindDale usw. hätte ich auch genannt, wenn die nicht dann doch deutlich zu alt wären



Du sprichst aber nur über die Mechaniken und nicht übers Spielgefühl. Das ist nun mal einfach EXTREM unterschiedlich, auch wenn im Hintergrund ähnliche bzw. gleiche Mechniken ablaufen.... 

Ein Fallout und ein Baldurs Gate fühlen sich an wie Tag und Nacht....


----------



## svd (12. August 2013)

Die "Heroes of Might & Magic" Reihe war doch immer für sowas gut? 
Sogar dieses "Might & Magic: Clash or Heroes" (ein DS Port?) ist ein Strategie-/Rollen-/Puzzlespiel Mix.

"Jagged Alliance: Back in Action" ist ja kein rundenbasiertes Spiel mehr, oder? Hab mich damit überhaupt nicht auseinandergesetzt.
Die Vorgänger waren aber super.
(Und es ist ein Jammer, das "Incubation: Battle Isle Phase 4" nie fortgesetzt worden ist.)


----------



## LordCrash (12. August 2013)

svd schrieb:


> Die "Heroes of Might & Magic" Reihe war doch immer für sowas gut?
> Sogar dieses "Might & Magic: Clash or Heroes" (ein DS Port?) ist ein Strategie-/Rollen-/Puzzlespiel Mix.
> 
> "Jagged Alliance: Back in Action" ist ja kein rundenbasiertes Spiel mehr, oder? Hab mich damit überhaupt nicht auseinandergesetzt.
> ...


 
Heroes of Might & Magic ist in der Tat auch ein guter Tipp. Die Reihe ist ja mittlerweile auch schon bei Nummer 6 angekommen...


----------



## Mothman (12. August 2013)

svd schrieb:


> Die "Heroes of Might & Magic" Reihe war doch immer für sowas gut?
> Sogar dieses "Might & Magic: Clash or Heroes" (ein DS Port?) ist ein Strategie-/Rollen-/Puzzlespiel Mix.
> 
> "Jagged Alliance: Back in Action" ist ja kein rundenbasiertes Spiel mehr, oder? Hab mich damit überhaupt nicht auseinandergesetzt.
> ...


 Ja, Heroes of MIght & Magic kann ich sehr empfehlen, den aktuellen Teil allerdings nicht mehr. "Clash of Heroes" macht absolut süchtig. Das hab ich schon 3 Mal durchgespielt. Unbedingt in Erwägung ziehen!

Und das selbe Spielprinzip wie Heroes of Might & Magic hat die "King's Bounty"-Reihe, die ich persönlich stellenweise sogar besser finde.

"JA: Back in Action" ist NICHT mehr rundenbasiert, sondern hat "pausierbare Echtzeitkämpfe" (in diesem Thema http://forum.pcgames.de/strategie/9323757-rundenbasiertes-strategiespiel.html wird über das Thema RTS übrigens gerade heiß diskutiert).
Was die meisten JA-Fans (wie mich auch) schwer enttäuscht hat.


----------



## LordCrash (12. August 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> (in diesem Thema http://forum.pcgames.de/strategie/9323757-rundenbasiertes-strategiespiel.html wird über das Thema RTS übrigens gerade heiß diskutiert).
> .


Ahem, wir sind doch schon da.....


----------



## Mothman (12. August 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ahem, wir sind doch schon da.....


 
LOL. KRasser Fail. 
Natürlich.


----------



## svd (12. August 2013)

Ah, "King's Bounty". Das war ja auch von "New World Computing". Hmm, wie konnte ich das vergessen.

Aber eigentlich sieht's mit guten TBS Spielen recht dürftig aus. Mit "Civilization" und "Heroes of Might & Magic" gibt es die zwei dominanten Serien. Ab und zu Titel wie "X-Com". Und witzigerweise ziemlich viele Weltraumsspiele.

@LordCrash: Motte ist soeben erfolgreich in die siebte Schicht des Zwielichts vorgedrungen...


----------



## Tumblin (13. November 2013)

Der Thread ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber auf Steam gibts auch noch was neues, rundenbasiertes:

"Blackguards", von Daedalic.

Habs noch nicht selber getestet, aber wäre vielleicht auch was? Interessant sieht es auf jeden Fall schonmal aus.


----------



## Mothman (13. November 2013)

Tumblin schrieb:


> Der Thread ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber auf Steam gibts auch noch was neues, rundenbasiertes:
> 
> "Blackguards", von Daedalic.
> 
> Habs noch nicht selber getestet, aber wäre vielleicht auch was? Interessant sieht es auf jeden Fall schonmal aus.


Hab es getestet. Die Kämpfe machen sehr viel Spaß. Es gibt aber keine wirklich Karte auf der man sich frei bewegt, sondern klickt im Grunde immer nur Wegmarken auf der Karte an, die dann zu Ereignissen oder (meistens) Kämpfen führen. 
Das Spiel ist "Early Access", das heißt es ist noch in der Entwicklung. Im Falle von Blackguards heißt das: Technisch läuft das Spiel schon rund, spielerisch ist auch im Grunde alles drin, ABER man kann nur das erste Kapitel spielen. Die anderen Kapitel werden noch entwickelt. Also im Prinzip wie ein Episoden-Spiel, nur das es das offiziell nicht ist. Kommt aber - für den Spieler - auf das Selbe hinaus.
Das erste Kapitel habe ich in zirka 5 Stunden geschafft. Es waren aber durchaus 5 Stunden, in denen ich Spaß hatte.

Man sollte sich also bewusst sein, dass man (im Moment) für sein Geld nur ungefähr 5 Stunden Spielzeit bekommt. Ende dieses Monats (November 2013) soll das zweite Kapitel fertig werden.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. November 2013)

"Gorky 17" ist auch ein schönes Rundenstrategie-Spiel.
Es ist zwar schon ziemlich alt, man steuert nur ein dreiköpfiges Team und der Charakterbaum der Protagonisten ist auch nicht gerade der Üppigste, aber es hat mir damals sehr viel Spaß gemacht. Und die deutsche Synchro kann sich auch richtig hören lassen.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l39sKjCGxyM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Tumblin (27. November 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Man sollte sich also bewusst sein, dass man (im Moment) für sein Geld nur ungefähr 5 Stunden Spielzeit bekommt. Ende dieses Monats (November 2013) soll das zweite Kapitel fertig werden.



Habe eben gesehen, das heute das zweite kapitel bei Steam rausgekommen ist 

Hier der Link für Interessierte: Blackguards on Steam


----------



## Mothman (27. November 2013)

Tumblin schrieb:


> Habe eben gesehen, das heute das zweite kapitel bei Steam rausgekommen ist
> 
> Hier der Link für Interessierte: Blackguards on Steam


DEAR MOTHER OF GOD!!! 

Ausgerechnet heute war ich bis eben im Büro. 

EDIT:
Mmh. gerade gelesen, dass das zweite Kapitel wohl nur aus "Arena"-Kämpfen besteht, keine Nebenquests hat und recht kurz ausfallen soll. Dafür soll das dritte Kapitel wohl riesig werden.
Naja mal angucken.


----------



## Tumblin (9. Dezember 2013)

Ouff, endlich mal wieder ein paar Minuten um mich hier umzusehen.  

Aber du hast recht Mothman, das 2, Kapitel war recht kurz aber Kapitel 3. soll doppelt so lange dauern wie Kapitel 1. Das wir ne Menge Inhalt. Freue mich schon, wenn die Woche zuende geht und wieder Zeit da ist um das nachzuholen.


----------

